# surgery is done, heart's still racing



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I had surgery Thursday. Immediately after, my temp and heart rate were way up-- probably had some hormone dumping. It's been happening off and on since surgery. How long after surgery can I expect the hormones to settle down? I was started on 100mcg of levoxyl that day after.

Oddly enough, my bp is much, much closer to my old normal since surgery (it was 90/64 before craziness, then 127/73, and last vitals at hospital, 101/59). Even with the higher heart rate. Weird huh? I'm feeling pretty good today, post-op wise. Sore throat is gone, sore neck is feeling better. I just want to stretch like crazy...just wondering when I can expect some of the 'high' feeling to finish filtering out. Anyone experience something similar?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh, I had hot flashes and felt jittery on and off for about a week...more so right after surgery and lessening as time went on. But I didn't start on any replacement meds. I assume if I did, that might have lasted a bit longer.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I think that's my problem. Too soon on the synthroid, considering the dump. I'm going to check in with docs about not taking for a few days. I feel good otherwise.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

surge,

I had that energizer bunny feeling for 24-48 hours after my surgery then crashed and began replacement. I was low end euthyroid aka hypo going into surgery,

How hyper were you going into surgery?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I feel a little better today. I don't know where I was pre-surgery. I hadn't had any tests for weeks, but I was feeling like I was running a little high pre-surgery-- I'd lost several lbs and had another massive shed + the racing heart.

As soon as I came out of surgery I was feeling the same way off and on. In an odd way, it was sort of comforting. I feel good energy now, but not as jittery/racing, so I plan to enjoy the get-up-and-go before things get murky, as I'm sure they will while I now seek out an optimum dose...


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to hear your surgery went well. Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, it's been a week. The first couple of days were all about the physical symptoms, sore throat and neck, but they passed relatively quickly. It wasn't much pain and I felt pretty good pretty quickly.

Then, the hormone mix up started. I felt pretty terrible, and my heart was at 125-150 pretty constantly for about 72 hours, and then, sure enough, little by little, it's started to come down. My sleep's been erratic, but I've been getting more and more by the night and my heart rate is staying in the nice 65-80 bpm range more and more...anyway. It wasn't the magic I thought it would be, and some days I was eating calcium like candy to get my chin to stop tingling, but I feel ready for the next leg of this climb.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

surge said:


> I feel a little better today. I don't know where I was pre-surgery. I hadn't had any tests for weeks, but I was feeling like I was running a little high pre-surgery-- I'd lost several lbs and had another massive shed + the racing heart.
> 
> As soon as I came out of surgery I was feeling the same way off and on. In an odd way, it was sort of comforting. I feel good energy now, but not as jittery/racing, so I plan to enjoy the get-up-and-go before things get murky, as I'm sure they will while I now seek out an optimum dose...


Very glad to hear this is settling down for you. Sounds like you had a major dump and w/Synthroid on top of that........................whooooooooooooohoo!!!

Anyway, it's all behind you now and you are on your journey to healing. We are here for you for that as well.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know personally about having thyroid surgery. But I have a few friends who have experienced this. They have said the days(weeks) following the surgery is very very difficult. Hang in there- I'm sure your body is trying to get its new regular! When everything gets to where it needs to be, you are going to feel much much better! Hoping the roller coaster ends quickly! And your new you will come soon


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Another update-- I'm feeling great...definitely going a little hypo BUT so much of the craziness internally has died down. My heart still races, but maybe only once a day/night and in the interim, it's much closer to my before-the-mess heart rate. What a relief!

I actually cleaned my house on Saturday, top to bottom. It's been awhile since I had the focus and stamina to get through it all at once. Woke up early on Sunday, graded student essays, went for a walk-- I feel big glimpses of my old self and I feel profoundly grateful, but also scared I'm going to jinx it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Soundsl ike things are going well for you! My heart raced a little even after surgery, not like before but mainly at night. It took a little while but it is gone, TG! Hope things continue to improve!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Webster and I have traveled many of the same paths - not only did my heart continued to race but I also had pretty noticeable heart palpitations for almost a year after my surgery. I'd be aware of them particularly when I went to bed at night but sometimes I might be out shopping or walking my dog, just ordinary activities, and suddenly I'd realize my heart was racing.

It came as a very pleasant surprise after I was admitted to the ER last July thinking I was having a heart attack that there was absolutely nothing wrong with my heart except that I have Left Bundle Branch Block - my heart skips beats. Having palpitations daily for over two years (in spite of medication) and the racing heart worries had me really anxious that my heart was damaged but I had a battery of tests, including nuclear stress test and heart CAT scan and absolutely nothing was wrong.

I thought I was really onto something recently, I believe exercise helps significantly, but I've managed to infuriate both of my knees so now I'm trying to get them to forgive me!! :sick0010:


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hoping your recovery and normality are speedy! I'll be saying prayers for you.


----------

